# Ty 13 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

So Ty is now 13 months and I had someone stack him and take a picture, what do you think? I am interested to see if the comments are the same from when he was 4 months and self stacked.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, you can't see his head cause he discovered girls in heat and he wouldn't lift his nose. This was taken at a specialty we went just to watch.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

2 more shots someone else got, which is the best? Any comments


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

not even 1 thought?


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

I am a novice. but i like the way he looks


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i like the last 2 pictures, love his dark face!! no expert here, i've never tried to stack..maybe i'll try this weekend...they pretty much do it on their own


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm a novice at giving written crituques from photos but it looks like he has a nice masculine head. He has come up in the pasterns since the pup picture which is good. I'd like to see a little more front/chest. I can't make any comments on rear angulation without seeing him moving or standing in a natural pose as pictures can be decieving.

I'm sure Xeph can give you a more accurate critique, but she's at a big show cluster this weekend.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for the comments. I was told in the 4 month old pic that he would go up on the pasterns, that they were often low as pups , one of the comments that came true. I love his black face and although the pics don't show he is quite red, He Does have a masculine head, as a matter of fact several show ppl don't like it saying it is too heavy, too German German shepherdy. But i love his head and don't mind a massive head, just can't wait for the rest to catch up, he is too thin, although his chest is starting to come in


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Trudy, I don't know about American show line conformation tbh, but I do love his head. I prefer male GSDs to look like male GSDs, not males collies. As far as appearances are concerned, I think more American show lines should have the masculine heads and rich colors of the German show lines but that is just my opinion. The show people must be crazy if they don't like his head because it is very handsome and dark, and you don't often see that on American show lines (or I don't anyways.)


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks very much like an Am-line, very tall no wither with a very short steep croup, typ. Am-line.
But on the plus a powerful head & dark mask, with very nice pigment.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You're always so delightfully helpful Brian....

Way to insult and try to cover it up....

I think he's looking GORGEOUS trudy. his croup actually has good length, though it is slightly steep.

There is a little bump of hair in the middle of it, and if you smoothed that down, it'd prevent his croup from looking short









He's maintaining his color, his head looks fantastic from the side (any front shots?), LOVE the nice short ears, front is ok...maybe a little short in the upper arm. Pasterns are LOVELY, chest is coming nicely (the depth is there, just waiting for the spring).

I can see his feet a little bit, and they seem to hold together well in the grass! Ear set looks lovely, nice short firm ears. He's slightly hocky, wither is a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitle flat, but the muscling through his front is phenom.

Man, when he's 3-4 he'll be beyond stunning! You have a NICE boy, and I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Trudy- I found an American German Shepherd Standard outline. If you would like I can superimpose it over Ty to give you a more accurate reference point for him. Let me know! 

I think he's a very handsome masculine GSD especially for being only 13 months old! Have you shown him lately?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i personally like the last picture you posted. i think he is stunning and can't believe he is 13 months old already. time sure does fly by


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the critiques. I have put on some front on head shots. I haven't shown him, we are just playing and having fun and growing. Obedience and tracking are kinda on hold til I have recouped from surgery, but soon.

Cara I had someone put an outline over him but would love if you did it here. Thanks Jackie and GSDTrain for the nice comments. Brian I have to ask what you mean by no wither? I don't know what you mean. I'm glad you think he is typical show line, cause that is what he is supposed to be. So thanks. I just wish I coudl show his temperment here too.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are the stacked shots with the head shots next


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His pasterns have tightened up a lot since he was 4 months. His topline is a bit extreme for me, but it is nice and straight. High withers. Flat short croup. I like his rear angulation a lot and he has good front angulation, but the upper arm, though of good length, is very steep. Very nice length of leg, excellent dark face, eyes and pigment. There is no question he is male. Does look like he toes out a bit on his right front, but I didn't really notice it in the front moving photo in the other thread.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Brian, the skill in judging is to accentuate the good while commenting on the faults. You have to be able to see the forest for the trees.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Lisa I have never seen him with such slope of topline but when he was stacked by someone else that is what she got. He does toe out, less than about a month ago but more than 4 months ago. It has been suggested it will straighten when chest fills out and he doesn't do it moving. Thanks


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Lisa I have never seen him with such slope of topline but when he was stacked by someone else that is what she got. He does toe out, less than about a month ago but more than 4 months ago. It has been suggested it will straighten when chest fills out and he doesn't do it moving. Thanks


----------

